

Show HN: General purpose AST generator written in python - flashgordon
https://github.com/panyam/astgen

======
flashgordon
This is still very early in the works but I wanted to get some feedback from
the parser and compiler developers out there. The inspiration for this is
Scott McPeak's ast tool for generating code for an AST given the DSL. What I
had in mind was that the code generator itself did not have to be in the same
language as the target language. Additionally the same spec should be used to
target different platforms or languages.

Would really appreciate any feedback on how I could improve this
(documentation as well as features).

